# freeze de cfdisk

## jean-machin

C'est ma premiere install de gentoo, et je n'arrive pas à partitionner et formater mon disque. cfdisk freeze au moment de l'enregistrement des nouvelles partitions.

J'ai essayé de partitionner avec diskdrake de chez mandrake, meme probleme.

Seul fdisk de msdos me permet de partitionner et formater mes disques.

Mais de retour sur gentoo, impossible de formater en ext2 ou autre, il ne voit pas de hda.

Une idée ?

----------

## jean-machin

Je précise que sous dos les partitions sont ok (c, d, e, f).

Avec gentoo, fdisk /dev/hda me dit qu'il n'y a pas de table de partitions valide.

Y aurait-il un probleme au demarrage de gentoo ? Ou un probleme de branchement, de paramètres dans le bios ?

----------

## px

si ca marche avec le dos, devrait pas y avoir de pb avec la gentoo... je pense que tu es sur le cd d'install pour faire cela, quel est ton materiel et est-ce que tu voit les hda1 etc dans le /dev?

----------

## sergio

 *jean-machin wrote:*   

> C'est ma premiere install de gentoo, et je n'arrive pas à partitionner et formater mon disque. cfdisk freeze au moment de l'enregistrement des nouvelles partitions.
> 
> J'ai essayé de partitionner avec diskdrake de chez mandrake, meme probleme.
> 
> Seul fdisk de msdos me permet de partitionner et formater mes disques.
> ...

 

Au lieu d'utiliser cfdisk qui est parfois capricieux (j'ai déjà eu des problèmes avec) essaye tout simplement fdisk 

```

fdisk /dev/hda

```

Deuxième chose : vérifie dans ton bios que la fonction anti-virus est désactivée en effet sur les bios récent cette option interdit d'écrire sur les premiers secteurs du disque (boot record, table des partitions, etc...) 

peut être que cfdisk gére mal ce problème ...

A+

----------

## sergio

Oups !! 

J'avais pas lu la suite...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais de retour sur gentoo, impossible de formater en ext2 ou autre, il ne voit pas de hda. 
> 
> 

 

Vérifie dans le bios que la première interface IDE  se fait bien alouer l'interruption 14 et l'adresse I/O 0x1F0 en effet si le bios lui attribue une adresse ou une IRQ inhabituelle cela peut poser des problèmes... 

Le disque sera peut vu sous /dev/hdc ou /dev/hde ou autre...

Pour info la première interface IDE prend normalement l'IRQ 14, et l'adresse 0x1FE, la seconde prend l'IRQ 15 et l'adresse 0x170. Ce sont là les paramètres standard mais il arrive que des bios affecte ces IRQ/adresses sur des cartes PCI ou autre et de temps en temps ça sème un gros merdier...

A+

----------

## jean-machin

Apres avoir lu vos conseils avisés, je vérifie : l'IRQ est 14 et c'est là que je découvre une option dans ce $*^£* de bios pour permettre d'accéder aux disques si on installe du novell ou du linux...

Merci pour vos commentaires qui m'ont bien aidé (même indirectement) !

PS : c'est un HP kayak PII 233 et il est pas des plus pratiques à bidouiller... Je préfère un bon vieux pc d'assembleur pour ça.

----------

## sergio

 *jean-machin wrote:*   

> Apres avoir lu vos conseils avisés, je vérifie : l'IRQ est 14 et c'est là que je découvre une option dans ce $*^£* de bios pour permettre d'accéder aux disques si on installe du novell ou du linux...
> 
> Merci pour vos commentaires qui m'ont bien aidé (même indirectement) !
> 
> PS : c'est un HP kayak PII 233 et il est pas des plus pratiques à bidouiller... Je préfère un bon vieux pc d'assembleur pour ça.

 

Ca rejoint mon précédent post à savoir que ton bios ne doit pas mapper les adresses I/O standard IDE et l'option que tu décrit permet justement de rétablir les paramètres standard.

A+

----------

